# ownCloud



## balanga (Mar 2, 2019)

Is it possible to run ownCloud on FreeBSD?


----------



## Emrion (Mar 2, 2019)

The packages exist:`pkg search owncloud`
So I assume yes.


----------



## forquare (Mar 2, 2019)

I used to use www/owncloud (server) and deskutils/owncloudclient (desktop client) on FreeBSD.

A few years ago I switched to www/nextcloud and deskutils/nextcloudclient.  Nextcloud is a fork of Owncloud led by one of the original developers.


----------



## stratacast1 (Mar 4, 2019)

Possible: yes. But Nextcloud is recommended. Though you still have the freedom to use ownCloud if you don't find Nextcloud of interest. The creator (Frank) of ownCloud and a lot of their team has moved over to start up Nextcloud, I think you'll find the focus on community to be more desirable than ownCloud. I got to meet Frank and hear his reasoning behind why he forked. Here is him presenting at FOSDEM last year: 




PS - been running Nextcloud server on FreeBSD since version NC9. Desktop client works well too, though i haven't used it in 6 months since I switched back to a Linux desktop since then.


----------



## balanga (Mar 4, 2019)

Emrion said:


> The packages exist:`pkg search owncloud`
> So I assume yes.



I thought ownCloud involved numerous pkgs which would need to be installed separately so never thought of looking...

I've installed it now and it comes with a warning:-



> FreeBSD is not supported and ownCloud will not work properly on this platform



but at least I can get a flavour of what it's all about.


----------



## Emrion (Mar 4, 2019)

balanga said:


> FreeBSD is not supported and ownCloud will not work properly on this platform



Lol. If it's not supported why is there a package? We live in a strange world.


----------



## forquare (Mar 4, 2019)

balanga said:


> I've installed it now and it comes with a warning:-



Where did you see that? I can’t see anything in the Ports that suggest this?



Emrion said:


> Lol. If it's not supported why is there a package? We live in a strange world.



My guess is (hence my above question) is that it’s shown within the WebUI, and perhaps ownCloud does some sort of check. 
While it is in Ports, the ownCloud project are unlikely to support FreeBSD, hence the message?


----------



## stratacast1 (Mar 6, 2019)

I know one of the Nextcloud moderators uses FreeBSD for their Nextcloud server and has even contributed code to enhance some of the features of Nextcloud on FreeBSD. It's a respected citizen in Nextcloud land. And no warnings of "FreeBSD is not supported"


----------



## cbrace (Mar 6, 2019)

I second the endorsement of Nextcloud. I am running both the server and the client under FreeBSD, and it works like a charm.


----------

